# Hi



## noobiedoobiedo (May 2, 2006)

I'm 26 and live in the southern united states.

I don't know when DP started for me but I think it was in early childhood.

It's now a big big part of my life and I use it in almost every interaction I have.


----------



## BlueCloud (Apr 30, 2006)

> It's now a big big part of my life and I use it in almost every interaction I have


Does that mean you can control your DP? Can you switch it off and on when you want to? If you can, how do you do it?


----------



## noobiedoobiedo (May 2, 2006)

I dont think I can, so I guess i can't.

although it seems im good at knowing what will cause it in some settings. but more often than not, i think, i just `find` myself depersonalized.


----------

